# audiophile 2496 Windows 7 X64 trouble???



## Silencer1980 (Jun 21, 2011)

hiya

i previously get used to have Audigy 2 ZS with SPDIF passthru coaxiel connection.

i bought Audiophile 2496 for passthru digital ac3,dts material

but sometimes i got audio sluttering and in-outs while passing through ac3,dts material with even ac3filter.

i guess latest driver has issues with passthru.

with audigy 2 zs i got no problems passing thru ac3,dts

also i use asio driver on foobar while listening mp3 and resample it to 96000khz for better sound , , ,

if i play with asio driver on foobar , i can't passthru spdif.
maybe it breaks the signal of card ...

does anyone have any solution about it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you use the Audigy card with Windows 7?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd recommend trying a different driver method.  OS7 isn't very cozy with ASIO drivers in 95% of cases . . . usually, trying to run ASIO output causes the system to lock up . . .


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you using both cards at once?
If so disable the Audigy and see if it resolves the issue.

You most likely already done this but have you checked out the M-Audio forums for any such issues as well?


----------



## Silencer1980 (Jun 21, 2011)

i used to have Audigy 2 ZS with Win7 x64

the problem is not ASiO driver.

m-audio audiophile 2496's spdif passthru problem.

i guess both you didn't even understand what i mean to say.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

My bad. just spent a few mins reading your post properly...

Heres what i think:

#1 Make sure your running the latest drivers.

#2 the stuttering could be caused by a few things, Bad drivers, IRQ conflicts. or you might have something else plugged in thats soaking up all the PCI bandwidth (im taking a guess here)

It could even been a bad PCI slot so try installing the soundcard into another one and see if the problem still persists.

If you have a spare hard drive lying about swap your hard drives out and do a fresh windows install on the spare hard drive or test the card in another PC just to make sure its not a driver conflict thats causing you problems.

if its not any of these then i dont really know. you could have just picked up a duff 2496


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm assuming IRQ conflict.
But then again the OP has not posted his system specs.


----------



## Silencer1980 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi there

i have latest drivers...i am up to date 

my pci latency is 32 on bios...i guess maybe it might be unproper for spdif passthru but very good for latency on Traktor...2.7MS i can get with 96000khz.

but also sluttering is only with Spdif passthru , otherwise sound quality is just perfect for this buck...far better than audigy 2,,,

Also we are living in the future and world's gonna be end in 2012 as Mayan's said
we shouldn't have discuss irq sharing and conflicting problems i strongly guess...

should we?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

debating hardware and hardware issues is one thing - this is a tech/hardware related site.

debating the end of the world however, is better suited to TPU's sister site 

Please enjoy your stay


----------



## Silencer1980 (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry m8 but

your answers are very plain , 

not diggin style...

please keep in mind that.

you can say "look out for PCI latency on Bios". for example.

there is not anything wrong with windows 7 installation or w/e

i am enjoying my stay as soon as more deeply diggin answers posted on my threads.

ty.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 21, 2011)

We should'nt be discussing IRQ conflicts but indeed they do happen.

Happened when I upgraded my sound card to a Pro Audio sound card.
For some reason only the drivers which came with the card work fine with my system.
Talked to tech support and they mentioned the card does not work well with some motherboards due to flaky USB controller implementation.
I was suggested to upgrade my system or move to windows 7 which I has been giving me poor performance in when using cakewalk sonar 8.5.3 compared to XP
The result with using the latest drivers is constant CPU usage of 24%.

This is why I am wanting to know your system specs.
What other add on cards you maybe using which may conflict with the card.
Even when there appears to be no IRQ sharing in device manager.

You may even want to change the latency of the PCI back to default and just reduce the sample rate with your sound card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

Silencer1980 said:


> sorry m8 but
> 
> your answers are very plain ,
> 
> ...



I dont know what sort of answers you are looking for, but the best answers your gonna get have already been given.

There are quite a lot of us here that are very experienced in dealing with and trouble shooting hardware problems. but if youre going to ignore our answers and suggestions because you dont think something might be a problem. then why are you here asking for help in the first place?

we are trying to help you,

Why dont you try helping yourself first by listening to what our more experienced members have to say.

If you were really that good you wouldnt of needed to ask for help in the first place


----------



## Jack Doph (Jun 21, 2011)

It's almost certainly a driver issue causing the problem.
What version number is your card's driver?
It's currently up to version 5.10.0.5076 for your card


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 21, 2011)

well one issue with that card and windows 7 is age.  When that card was originality released xp was new to the market.  yes they have updated drivers, but its not the same as having hardware that was released for 7.

This card seems to work much better with macs then with pcs

as for the shuddering. Google it, it is a very common issue with the card.  in most of the cases when people were able to fix it, it was due to another item plugged into another pci slot. 

Remove all other pci devices and then see if it stutters. Also make sure you are on the latest drivers.


----------



## Silencer1980 (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you for the quick answers.

but i tried all before asking.

my drivers are up to date.

so i will try on pci slots but being so close to graphic card (palit sonic 4850 installed in two slots)

may have problem while recording , 

i am not a person who is end-user and ask everything to forums.

i just tried some sort of allthings then i ask for a help.

then Digging goes on till coming to a solution


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 21, 2011)

you may want to look at putting the card into a different system and use that system only for audio recording..


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 21, 2011)

Urrrgh if this is indeed a conflict with another card, sounds like you may have a similar issue to my Pro Audio sound card -_-"

Switching PCI slots didn't help in my case when using the latest drivers.

I also have this theory the HD audio on the GPU itself could be an issue even if disabled in device manager.
You have an HD4850 similar to mine but will have the same components.
I don't have a VGA card I could replace mine with at the moment and don't have onboard graphics.

I don't know if you have onboard VGA, but you could possibly try running the sound card without the GPU to test and see if it has an issue with it.

From what I have been told these pro audio sound cards appear to conflict with numerous things besides another card in a PCI slot.


----------

